# Авиация > Холодная война >  16. Воздушная Армия

## радист

Привет!
Я впервые пишу в этом форуме, я из Германий и особенно иетерессуюсь 16. Воздушной Армий в ГДР. Я ищу все публикации, воспоминания, статии, книги итд. прежде всего, если это можно наидти в интернет.
Кто то из Вас знает о „встречах“ советских самолеотов со самолеотами ФРГ, есть фотографии?

Сам я бывший оффицер ВВС ГДР (радист, работал в ТЭЧ над РП-21, СРЦО-2, СОД-57 итд.), 1989 окончил ВВИА Жуковский по АО.

Спасибо за помощ

радист

----------


## Холостяк

За все время пребывания в ГДР о "встречах" с военными самолетами ФРГ не слышал. Так же как и с американскими. Возможно, таковые были в северных районах, но в южном районе ответственности - уж точно. На севере летали над Балтикой, где имеются нейтральные воды и встречи таковые, теоретически, были возможны (хотя даже в байках я о таковых не слышал). У нас на юге ГДР с обеих сторон границы с ФРГ была 30-ти километровая зона, где запрещены были полеты. Было запрещено даже приближаться к этой зоне. Со стороны ФРГ тоже соблюдали этот порядок. Дежурное звено поднимали иногда, когда самолеты, скорее всего американцев так как они дислоцируются на юге ФРГ в Баварии, начинали приближаться со своей стороны к 30-ти километровой зоне границы. И мы шли параллельным курсом вдоль границы. Пока те не отворачивали вглубь ФРГ, а мы в ответ – ГДР. Правда воздушное пространство ГДР это  12-15 минут полета..., не успел оглянуться и уже закончилось... Так что речи о визуальном контакте, а тем более фотографиях – не может быть и речи. За все время службы, границу ГДР военные реактивные самолеты из ФРГ – не нарушали. Были случаи их «залета» на 0,5-1 минуты в 30-ти километровую зону и все… АВАКС постоянно летал вдоль границы, в воздушном пространстве ФРГ, на расстоянии от нее порядка 100 км. Однако в ГДР залетали «метеошары», такое было… Из-за их частого залета стали дежурить и вертолетчики, которые на Ми-24 с ними легко справлялись. Обычно по шарам «сигнализировали» пограничники Народной Армии ГДР, у них была хорошо отлажена служба на границе как техническими средствами, так и бдительными нарядами смотрящими не только на КСП, но и в небо.
Так что фотографиями Вас тут не удивят!
Значок 16 ВА смотрите в моей коллекции в галерее.
Лучше расскажите, как Вас наших Братьев по оружию, после объединения Германии начали "добровольно уходить" из Армии. Неужели даже не обращали внимание на профессионализм офицеров, а лишь бы убрать "красных коммунистов" (членов СЕПГ)?

----------


## alex54ev

Доброго времени суток!
Если это может быть полезным: служил оператором РСП в Кётенском авиагарнизоне в 1972-74 гг. Частично изложено вот на этой страничке
http://koethen.narod.ru/voen01/01_002_evseev.htm

----------


## радист

Большое спасибо за ответы!
Пожалуиста, можем на ты?

*alex54ev*
Очень интерессно твои запоминания, я покажу линк на твой сайт у нас в форуме.
Если ты не против, я перевожу на немецкий язык.

*Холостяк*
Если правильно понимаю ты был летчиком в ГСВГ, на каком аэродроме?
Ты совершенно прав по поводу запредной зоны вдол границы с обеих сторон. Имел я в виду «встречи» над Балтикой, уверень что об этом читал где то в запоминаниях советского летчика, по моему из Рибниц.
Задавал ты вопрос очень не простой. Там много личных гор и эмоций, так с хода не отвечаешь. Но стараюсь на примере моей судбы.
Я сдужил в полку вооружен МиГ-23, 1989 только что вернулса с академии. 1990 дело не было про СЕПГ, много официеров уже до лета вышли из партии. В высших штабов коммунистов вообще изчезли, как будто их никогда не было. В Бундесвере нас встретили, как говорят, "на штыках" - мы же были врагами и по суте дела оказались побежденными. Сначало нас не очень высоко оценили, понизили звание, сомневались о квалификации. Но это было дело политическое! В промышленности такими щутками не занимались, там специалистов нужны были особенно авиации. Я сам не хотел служить в Бундесвере (правда у других желания были другие), поверте мне это на самом деле нет армия. Я искал работу в авиационном предприятии AIRBUS. В AIRBUS Академию Жуковского знают и квалификацию выпускников оценивают. Много быфших официеров ИАС (не только выпускники Академии Жуковского ) сегодня работают в AIRBUS и других авиационных предприятиях.

Ну хватит на сегодня если, итерессно продолжаю.

радист

----------


## Micro

*alex54ev*, спасибо, интересно. 
Я родился и вырос недалеко от Кётена - в городе, где размещалась 7 тд. 
Несколько лет тому назад бывал на аэродроме в Кётене - одна разруха... Кошмар! 




> Лучше расскажите, как Вас наших Братьев по оружию, после объединения Германии начали "добровольно уходить" из Армии.


В моём случае просто сказали, что орг.-штатная структура ННА и Бундесвера сильно отличаются, и в Бундесвере нет должностей, которые подобны моей. 
Предлагали оставаться на "службе" как гражданский служащий, что я и сделал. 
Но в 1994 г. узнали, что у меня было "дело" у особистов - и всё.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Вот ссылки на инфу о 16 ВА:

Вот история образования и состав во время войны –
http://www.allaces.ru/cgi-bin/s2.cgi/sssr/struct/h/va16.dat
http://2gvshad.ru/history/divs/id/1/index.html
http://stalingradrus.narod.ru/s16arm.html

Вот ссылки на время перед выводом войск из Германии. Состав, вооружение, дислокация…:
http://www.gsvg.ru/gsvg_16.htm
http://gsvg88.narod.ru/gsvg/16va.htm

О современности:
http://www.rustrana.ru/new.php?nid=32034
http://www.redstar.ru/2002/08/08_08/1_02.html
http://permag.perm.ru/kub2002.htm


Для всех был очень сложный период. Общее несчастье одно: тем людям кто посвятил свою жизнь армии и был действительно профессионалом, хотел продолжать служить и приносить пользу (не коммунистам или кому-то еще), а своей Родине - пришлось уйти из армии. Те, кто остался, испытали серьезные проблемы в своей карьере. У нас многие профессионалы тоже с радостью остались бы служить, но ситуация такова, что много ушло из авиации. Основная причина – не было возможности нормально летать и конечно же материальная… Знаю, что старых экспертов пилотов из Народной Армии ГДР, которые действительно мечтали летать и продолжать летать, практически всех уволили. Оставили единицы. Собрали в один Штаффель и оставили для тренировок… на них. Но мужики там дали мастерства! Американцы и то сказали, что до встречи с летчиками из бывшей ГДР в воздухе - «воевать вообще не умели» и на юбилее в Лааге благодарили немецких пилотов. Если не ошибаюсь это полк имени Вилли Штофа, на базе бывшего авиационного полка из Коттбуса? Так что, побежденными себя считать нельзя! По большому счету «настоящего мужского разговора» не было. А то, что сдали нас политики – это уж точно…
У нас в России показывали, что у AIRBUS серьезные проблемы и предстоят большие увольнения? В Германии серьезно относятся к занятости населения, думаю, хорошим специалистам везде рады всегда. Одно плохо - вроде авиация, но не военная, вроде рядом с душой, но не по душе…

----------


## радист

*Холостяк*
Спасибо за ссылки!


_Одно плохо - вроде авиация, но не военная, вроде рядом с душой, но не по душе…_ 

Вот здесь ты мне по душе!!

радист

----------


## А.В.Егоров

http://militera.lib.ru/h/16va/index.html

----------


## alex54ev

Радист, конечно не возражаю и по обращению и использованию материалов

Micro: Не совсем всё печально в Кётене. Одна из рулёжек используется как ВПП для лёгкой авиации. Основная ВПП сейчас демонтирована. Часть построек обитаема и используется для нужд местного аэроклуба http://www.flugplatz-koethen.de/ 
Некоторые здания восстановлены и функционируют как административные учреждения. Хотя это всего лишь небольшая часть всего комплекса. Но и за эту малость очень приятно. Всё остальное пока отдано в распоряжение ВРЕМЕНИ. В Кётене живёт мой приятель, он мне обо всём и поведал. Есть фотографии современного состояния гарнизона, которые ждут очереди на размещение на сайте.
Micro, успехов Вам

----------


## Micro

*alex54ev*, спасибо. 
Ну да, последний раз был там на аэродроме шесть лет тому назад. Сейчас далеко от Кётена живу... 
Хорошо, что хоть частично устаканилось там.

----------


## Холостяк

Не захотелось открывать новую темку. Решил продолжить начатую, но жаль, что не в "Современности", но не это главное....
Значит юбилей 16 Воздушной Армии состоялся! Даже погодка не помешала радости! Фотографии по этому событию широко представлены на сайте "Стрижей". Я же, в свою очередь, отсканировал несколько страниц со статьями и фотографиями из журнала "Вестник воздушного флота" за май-июнь. Выкладываю их тут для собеседников. Думаю тем, кто за рубежом трудно достать журнал, да и тираж его не такой большой, что и "местные" не всегда его смогут отыскать. Статьи интересные, написаны Уважаемыми Людьми. Я прочитал с интересом. 
Статья ГК ВВС А.Зелина о Юбилее Авиации... Обращаю внимание на фуражку нашего Главкома... Птица наша - летная!!!! Это вам не курица в короне!!!
Интервью Командующего 16 ВА А.М. Белевича... Фотографии всех Командующих 16 ВА...
Размещена карта ГДР с дислокацией авиационных частей. Правда разрешение плохое, но... представление дает о размещении 16 ВА в ГДР. Кто не в курсе: красным обозначены три ИАД, зеленым - две АДИБ и разбросанные отдельные флажки - это вертолетные подразделения.
Потом интересная статья про то как сбили очередного нарушителя-американца, вторгшегося в воздушное пространство ГДР...
И вкладыш-постер 16 ВА...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще статьи...

----------


## Холостяк

А вот и вкладыш-постер...

----------


## Pantera

Привет!
Вот тоже внесу свою лепту, тут о Гроссенхайне с фото (правда то что написано лучше не читать) а фото хорошие:
http://www.skybird-ev.de/grh/fd--grhe.htm

----------


## Холостяк

> Привет!
> Вот тоже внесу свою лепту, тут о Гроссенхайне с фото (правда то что написано лучше не читать) а фото хорошие:
> http://www.skybird-ev.de/grh/fd--grhe.htm


Хорошие фотографии по ссылке! Есть интересная инфа!
Только создатель сайта перевод машинный состряпал, что на русском аще полная непонятка....

----------


## Богатырский 292

> Хорошие фотографии по ссылке! Есть интересная инфа!
> Только создатель сайта перевод машинный состряпал, что на русском аще полная непонятка....



Да русскую страницу лучше не открывать,  что бы не испортить впечатление от сайта. Создатель и на письма не отвечает а так хотелось ему помочь с переводом...

16 ВА  105 БАД   497 БАП  - Сила!

----------


## радист

@Холостяк:...Я же, в свою очередь, отсканировал несколько страниц...
... Думаю тем, кто за рубежом трудно достать журнал...

Вот это ты правильно зделал!
Большое спасибо!

радист

----------


## Евген

Привет! Пархимский полк (старый). Дежурили по воздушным целям на аэродроме и на площадках Гревесмюллен и Хагенов.
В 89-90-х соревновались с ребятами из Базеполя.

----------


## Холостяк

*В состав 16-й воздушной армии ВВС в 2009 году войдут силы и средства ПВО*


В 2009 году 16-я Воздушная армия из состава войск Командования специального назначения будет реформирована, сообщил журналистам командующий 16-й ВА генерал-майор Александр Белевич.
"Вопрос о сокращении армии не стоит. До конца года она останется в нынешнем виде, а в 2009 году, по нашим планам, будет преобразована в армию ВВС и ПВО", -сообщил А.Белевич, который принял участие в открытии памятной доски в честь маршала авиации Сергея Руденко - бывшего командующего 16-й ВА.
По словам А.Белевича, 16-я армия будет выполнять задачи по прикрытию столичного региона с западного направления.

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=40939

----------


## AC

> *В состав 16-й воздушной армии ВВС в 2009 году войдут силы и средства ПВО*


Интересно, за чей счет -- что при этом расформируют?

----------


## Холостяк

Я сам не врубился..... "Реформирована".... Хмммм... Видимо еще есть что "реформировать"....

----------


## Mig

Известно, что в составе 16ВА ГСВГ были (в 1960-х годах - совершенно точно) два авиационных корпуса: "северный" и "южный". 

Может ли кто подсказать номера этих корпусов, дислокацию штабов и т.д.?

С уважением,

----------


## AC

> Известно, что в составе 16ВА ГСВГ были (в 1960-х годах - совершенно точно) два авиационных корпуса: "северный" и "южный". 
> Может ли кто подсказать номера этих корпусов, дислокацию штабов и т.д.?
> С уважением,


*Читаем тут, в частности:*
http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/...35ia/35ia.html
"...16-я ВА имела корпусную организацию: "северный" 74-й ИАК (штаб в Виттштоке) действовал против 2-го ОТАК, "южный" 72-й иак (штаб в Виттенберге) - против 4-го ОТАК. 35-й иап 126-й иад, входившей в "южный" корпус, находясь на стыке корпусов, занимал исключительно важное оперативное положение. С началом боевых действий летный состав мог иметь дело с любым из воздушных противников из состава ОВВС HАТО...".

Но номера ИАК в ГСВГ со временем менялись, как я понимаю, как собственно и номер ВА...

----------


## Mig

> *Читаем тут, в частнгости:*
> http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/...35ia/35ia.html...Но номера ИАК в ГСВГ со временем менялись, как я понимаю, как собственно и номер ВА...


Спасибо за ссылку! Именно то, что надо!
ИМХО эти корпуса были где-то в 1970-е годы были расформированы и 16 ВА перешла на дивизионную структуру. Именно поэтому во всех материалах по "поздней" ГСВГ/ЗГВ корпуса в 16ВА уже отсутствуют.

С уважением,

----------


## Adler

как было ден. дов. в ГДР ГСВГ 1 х жалование за ДО и ВЗ и надбавки в марок и 1 х 
ДО и ВЗ и не надбавку в союзе или 40 % 60 % ?

который денги являющиеся членом семьи получали выплаченным ?

----------


## balu109

если что интересно из этого, пиши мне s.sergeev@cdmaua.com
не все, но многое можно посмотреть тут - 
http://10f.ru/gallery/album/13678.html
http://10f.ru/gallery/album/13134.html
оп-па, сам себя попралю. сегодня получил пояснения по фоткам свежим. так вот - МиГ27 ч/б - не ГСВГ, это Переяславка-2, 1974 год. ну, entschuldigen просим...

----------


## радист

Спасибо *balu 109*!
Посматрю внимательно, некоторые фотки - как ты догадал - я уже знаю.

----------


## C-22

МиГ-27 в Переяславке-2 появились несколько позднее 1974 года...

----------


## balu109

да,  то писал я по памяти, а вот сейчас комменты перед глазами.
МиГ27 - КДВО,в/ч 65373, Переяславка-2, 1976 и 1979

----------


## AndyK

> да,  то писал я по памяти, а вот сейчас комменты перед глазами.
> МиГ27 - КДВО,в/ч 65373, Переяславка-2, 1976 и 1979


300 апиб, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## balu109

вот этого не знаю,спасибо за подсказку.  я попросил подробно прокомментривать фотки  человека, он написал подробно, аж до номера в/ч, а вот по полкам не написал...
по Альтес-Лагеру повезло. машина МиГ21 - не экслюзив, конечно, но зато снята одна машина  с нескольких ракурсов  и сверху, что очень приятно в плане окраски (ну, там он не окрашен, но "панеллинг-эффект" присутвует, это приятно). хотя, конечно, лучше бы в камуфляже.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Небольшая поправка к сообщению"АСа":северный корпус(71 истребительный авиационный корпус)просуществовал до 1990 года.Я служил на командном пункте корпуса 1986-1990г.г.В августе 1990г.я уехал по замене,а в ноябре-декабре(точно не помню)бывшие однополчане сообщили о "кончине" корпуса.С уважением.

----------


## Холостяк

*Завершается история Шестнадцатой воздушной армии*
http://news.mail.ru/society/2804861/

Сегодня военнослужащие и ветераны 16-й воздушной армии попрощаются с боевым знаменем объединения. На подмосковном аэродроме Кубинка состоится митинг, посвященный этому событию. Состоятся показательные полеты пилотажных групп «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи».

Об этих мероприятиях в рамках расформирования 16-й воздушной армии агентству «Интерфакс» сообщил бывший командующий ВВС Московского военного округа генерал-полковник Михаил Одинцов.
16-я воздушная армия была выведена из состава Командования специального назначения (бывшего Московского округа ВВС и ПВО) 1 июля 2009 года. Ликвидационные мероприятия должны завершиться 1 декабря 2009 года.
Однако, по словам Игоря Ткаченко — начальника центра показа авиационной техники, который входил в состав 16-й воздушной армии, «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» продолжат базироваться в Кубинке.
16-я воздушная армия была сформирована в августе 1942 года в Сталинграде. Каждый третий авиационный полк армии стал гвардейским. Свыше 27,5 тысяч бойцов награждены боевыми орденами и медалями «За мужество и отвагу». 204 летчика и штурмана удостоены звания Героя Советского Союза. История армии связана с именами таких знаменитых летчиков как Иван Кожедуб, Андрей Боровых, Виктор Голубев и Евгений Савицкий.
После окончания Великой Отечественной войны 16-я воздушная армия дислоцировалась в Восточной Германии. В 1993 году армия перебазировалась в Россию. Личный состав 16 ВА принимал активное участие в боевых действиях в ряде «горячих точек».

----------


## Холостяк

*Воздушную армию разбомбили сверху*

http://www.mk.ru/331313.html



*Сегодня, в субботу, в Кубинке состоится прощание со знаменем легендарной 16-й воздушной армии. Она не вписалась в “новый облик Вооруженных сил” и к 1 декабря подлежит расформированию. Прессу на это мероприятие не пригласили. Минобороны и главный штаб ВВС вообще были противниками столь неприятного для них ритуала. Его, вопреки воле военного руководства, организовали ветераны 16-й воздушной, которые решили не нарушать воинских традиций.* 

Впервые эта воздушная армия была создана по приказу Сталина в августе 1942 года и прошла боевой путь от Сталинграда до Берлина. В ее рядах сражались многие летчики-асы, среди которых трижды Герой Советского Союза Иван Кожедуб. После окончания войны до 1988 года 16-я армия базировалась в Германии. Ее называли “Брестской крепостью”, которая в случае начала боевых действий сможет не говоря уж о бомбах, а даже просто обломками своих самолетов засыпать все радиолокационные станции противника вдоль западной границы. Тогда в это можно было поверить: она имела 1000 самолетов — 2 авиакорпуса, 5 авиадивизий, около 30 полков, укомплектованных исключительно летчиками 1-го класса. Это было самое боеспособное объединение наших ВВС. 

По возвращении на родину в ходе сокращения Вооруженных сил она потеряла статус армии и стала смешанным авиакорпусом. Местом его базирования стал подмосковный аэродром “Кубинка”. Затем по инициативе главкома ВВС Анатолия Корнукова в 2002 году армию воссоздали. В ее состав вошел также и Центр показа авиационной техники имени Кожедуба вместе с легендарными пилотажными группами “Русские витязи” и “Стрижи”. После нынешнего расформирования армии из военных в Кубинке остаются только они, хотя и будут теперь подчиняться Липецкому авиацентру. 

Однако, по словам ветеранов армии, “Витязи” и “Стрижи” в Кубинке тоже долго не задержатся. Этим аэродромом давно уже интересуются коммерсанты. Как ранее сообщали СМИ, на его базе владелец Сулейман Керимов планировал создать первый в России аэропорт для бизнес-авиации. Руководство Минобороны было “за”, и, по словам военных, отсюда возникла тема очередного расформирования 16-й армии. 

Но тут реформаторы, говорят летчики, “немного недодумали”. Оказалось, Минобороны пока не может продать аэродром, так как он задействован в договоре “Открытое небо”, подписанном Россией в числе 27 государств Европы, США и Канады. Его участникам дано право совершать полеты над территорией друг друга с целью наблюдения за военной деятельностью. Трассы заранее оговорены, потому аэродромы, куда прилетают миссии наблюдателей, тоже согласованы. В их число входит Кубинка, и те, кто мечтал ее продать, не учли, что по договору мы не имеем права менять статус таких аэродромов. Иначе, говорят офицеры, Кубинка давно бы ушла с молотка, а так премьер Путин в июле был вынужден своим распоряжением оставить этот аэродром в ведении Минобороны. 

Из чего руководство военного ведомства тут же не преминуло сделать громкий пиар: дескать, не отдадим наше достояние проклятым бизнесменам! Будем летать сами, да еще его и отремонтируем! 

Правда, кроме пилотажников, летать там уже некому — 16-я армия расформирована. Но, несмотря на это, подремонтировать за бюджетные деньги — мысль хорошая: любые договоры ведь не вечны, все равно потом продавать, так чего ж новым хозяевам тратиться на ремонт полосы. 

…Но это все потом. А сегодня легендарное знамя в последний раз пронесут по старой полосе, откуда взлетало не одно поколение асов 16-й воздушной.

----------


## Mig

> *Воздушную армию разбомбили сверху*
> 
> http://www.mk.ru/331313.html
> 
> 
> 
> - Впервые эта воздушная армия была создана по приказу Сталина в августе 1942 года и прошла боевой путь от Сталинграда до Берлина.
> 
> - а даже просто обломками своих самолетов засыпать все радиолокационные станции противника вдоль западной границы. 
> ...


Диву даешься, как такое можно написать:

1) ВСЕ воздушные армии были созданы во время ВОВ по приказу Сталина, Верховного главнокомандующего. 

2) "...засыпать вдоль западной границы..." ЧЕГО? - ГДР?

3) как могут ВСЕ полки 16 ВА быть укомплектованы летчиками 1-го класса?! Откуда же они брались?! Их всех из Союза на парашютах сбрасывали?

4) ВА - не может "потерять статус" как женщины теряют невинность... 16 ВА была переформирована в корпус.

5) НИ одна даже самая малочисленная ВА не может уместиться на ОДНОМ аэродроме. Кубинка стала НЕ "местом базирования 16 ВА", в Кубинке был дислоцирован ШТАБ 16 ВА

6) С ВПП Кубинки НИКОГДА не взлетали асы (ас - летчик, сбивший не менее 5 самолетов противника) 16ВА, т.к. во время ВОВ части 16ВА в Кубинке ни разу не базировались....

----------


## шутов леонид

Жалко всё это видеть. Имел отношение к 16 ВА. До сих пор перед глазами музей 16 ВА в Цоссене. Неужели и экспонаты музея пропали при всей этой перетрубации.

----------


## Mig

> До сих пор перед глазами музей 16 ВА в Цоссене. Неужели и экспонаты музея пропали при всей этой перетрубации.


Боюсь, что это случилось при перебазировании штаба 16ВА из Цоссена в Кубинку... Пару лет назад был в Кубинке в музее ВВС МВО (не путать с музеем на дем.базе!). Там достаточно большой зал посвящен 16ВА, но экспозиция посвящена большей частю 16ВА в конце 1980-нач. 1990-х, а также краткой истории ее полков, выведенных и НЕ расформированных в то время.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Неужели даже не обращали внимание на профессионализм офицеров, а лишь бы убрать "красных коммунистов" (членов СЕПГ)?


Точно известно от выпускников, учившихся вместе с офицерами ННА ГДР, что ряд офицеров ГДР до сих пор служат в Бундесвере. При этом занимают вполне высокие должности. Думаю, это говорит о хорошей советской школе военно-инженерного образования. Есть отзывы в одной из книг нач. кафедры информационно-измерительных систем, ДТН, профессоре. (телеметрии и траекторных измерений) ЛА, КА.

----------


## ПОМОР

В продолжение об офицерах ННА ГДР. В КВИРТУ ПВО им. Покрышкина учились как офицеры-слушатели, так и курсанты. Учились немецкие офицеры очень хорошо. Многие выпускались с золотыми медалями. Нашим рядовым слушателям (позднее их стали называть курсантами) их всегда ставили в пример к отношению к учебе. И было за что. Наряду с Кубинцами (их было очень мало. Кандидатуру на поступление утверждал чуть ли не лично Ф. Кастро). Очень хорошо учились Вьетнамцы. Старались. Вникали в предмет, даже после его сдачи. Они, к слову на каникулах оставались в СССР. То есть все 5 лет учебы домой не ездили. 
Значительно хуже относились к учебе офицеры Войска Польского. армии Болгарии. Монголии. Учились еще офицеры армии Чехословакии, Венгрии, очень давно Китая. Кстати учебные группы слушателей из ПНР и ГДР никогда не занимались вместе. Что поражало (в хорошем смысле), это то что офицеры ННА ГДР ежедневно и очень организованно бегали на зарядку. Советских курсантов периодически накачивали командиры за то, что они не приветствуют иностранных офицеров, тогда как иностранцы (особенно немцы, всегда приветствовали советских офицеров). На одной из встреч советских курсантов с офицером ННА ГДР, курсант задал провокационный по своей сути вопрос: "Как будет действовать армия ГДР в случае если Варшавский договор будет воевать с ФРГ?". Немецкий офицер ответил очень достойно:"ННА ГДР будет верна своим обязательствам". Службу по окончании КВИРТУ ПВО им. Покрышкина в основном проходили в высших штабах, на инженерной деятельности. Офицеры ННА ГДР учились пожалуй на самой наукоемкой кафедре, где готовили инженеров-математиков, cистемных программистов. 

*Записал со слов ветерана КВИРТУ ПВО им. Покрышкина.*

----------


## радист

> Точно известно от выпускников, учившихся вместе с офицерами ННА ГДР, что ряд офицеров ГДР до сих пор служат в Бундесвере. При этом занимают вполне высокие должности. Думаю, это говорит о хорошей советской школе военно-инженерного образования. Есть отзывы в одной из книг нач. кафедры информационно-измерительных систем, ДТН, профессоре. (телеметрии и траекторных измерений) ЛА, КА.


Это, от кровенно говоря, не за всем так. Говорю, конечно, только о ВВС.
Служат в Бундесвере не очень много - но служат. Из тех, которые окончили Академию (тат как и я 1989 ВВИА Жуковского) в Союзе на службе в Бундесвере еще меньше - по моему не больше 10. Там поступили, как Холостяк сказал:
_Неужели даже не обращали внимание на профессионализм офицеров, а лишь бы убрать "красных коммунистов" (членов СЕПГ)_

За то в авиапромышленности очень высоко оценивают советскую школ
у военно-инженерного образования. Так что сегодня выпускников ВВИА (бывших официеров ННА ГДР) в авиапромышленности гораздо больше и в высших должностях чем в Бундесверею

Так получилос у меня
*За то большое спасибо всем преподавательям Академии!*
Те 5 лет в Союзе - *я умышленно напишу Союз* - и тех замечательных людей, с которыми мы знакомились мая семья и я никогда не забудем!

В августе были в Москве, на МАКС конечно, встретили друзьей - сплошное довдльствие!

----------


## ПОМОР

> Это, от кровенно говоря, не за всем так. Говорю, конечно, только о ВВС.
> Служат в Бундесвере не очень много - но служат. Из тех, которые окончили Академию (тат как и я 1989 ВВИА Жуковского) в Союзе на службе в Бундесвере еще меньше - по моему не больше 10. Там поступили, как Холостяк сказал:
> _Неужели даже не обращали внимание на профессионализм офицеров, а лишь бы убрать "красных коммунистов" (членов СЕПГ)_
> 
> За то в авиапромышленности очень высоко оценивают советскую школ
> у военно-инженерного образования. Так что сегодня выпускников ВВИА (бывших официеров ННА ГДР) в авиапромышленности гораздо больше и в высших должностях чем в Бундесверею
> 
> Так получилос у меня
> *За то большое спасибо всем преподавательям Академии!*
> ...


*радист*, спасибо за ответ! Вот нашел и выделил ключевую фразу из ссылки. Еще хочу заметить, что Правительство ГДР высоко оценило КВИРТУ ПВО им. Покрышкина, наградив училище орденом за заслуги перед народом и Отечеством в золоте. 

(С)*Большой интернациональный коллектив училища жил очень дружно. Успеваемость на факультете медленно, но росла. В лучшую сторону выделялись слушатели из ГДР. Именно они в основном заканчивали училище с отличием и Золотыми медалями. И не удивительно, что в дальнейшем выпускник иностранного факультета КВИРТУ стал генерал-лейтенантом, командующим авиацией и ПВО Национальной армии ГДР.*
http://kvirtu-pvo.narod.ru/base.html

----------


## Холостяк

У меня у самого очень хорошие чувства к своим братьям по оружию из Народной Армии ГДР. Остались действительно серьезные впечатления как о профессионалах и хороших товарищах. 
Кто был в ГСВГ, тот помнит как организовывали вечера дружбы. Как на брудершафт пили. Конечно не все наши туда попадали, но и совместные участия в учениях давали возможность пообщаться. Мне тоже известно мнение не одного нашего офицера, тех кто общался с офицерами Войска Польского и Чехами, так однозначно - что эти парни и близко не стояли с офицерами Народной Армии ГДР. Но и как просто мужики, то немцы - прямолинейные, конкретные и более искренние...., не подставят в самый трудный момент...
Как невписавшийся в "новый облик", сейчас оформляю доки перехода на гражданку и потом прямо мечтаю съездит по своим старым местам в бывшей ГДР...

----------


## ПОМОР

> За то в авиапромышленности очень высоко оценивают советскую школ
> у военно-инженерного образования.





> выпускник иностранного факультета КВИРТУ стал генерал-лейтенантом, командующим авиацией и ПВО Национальной армии ГДР.


Конечно, специалисты, мастера своего дела всегда будут востребованы. Выпускник того же КВИРТУ ПВО им. Покрышкина 1969 года стал
Заместителем министра обороны РФ - начальником вооружения Вооруженных сил РФ - генерал армии Московский Алексей Михайлович.

Жаль, что такого ВВУЗа больше нет. Как и Черниговского и Харьковского училищ летчиков. Многие из выпускников которых составили основу пилотажных групп гвардейского ЦПАТ им. Кожедуба. (бывший 234 гв. иап 9 иад, позднее *16 воздушной армии*) Училища были ликвидированы, как говорят с целью перехода на стандарты НАТО. Видимо и в военном образовании. Со вступлением в НАТО - пока неопределенность. А с военным образованием все сведено на нет.

----------


## Mig

> Точно известно от выпускников, учившихся вместе с офицерами ННА ГДР, что ряд офицеров ГДР до сих пор служат в Бундесвере. При этом занимают вполне высокие должности. Думаю, это говорит о хорошей советской школе военно-инженерного образования.


Это ни о чем не говорит....
После объединения Германии там началась "охота на ведьм", весьма похожая на 1937 год в СССР, к счастью без ВМН... Главным было "штази" - "НЕ штази". Те бывшие офицеры ННА (их очень мало), которые ныне служат в Бундесвере, в свое время смогли убедить западногерманских "особистов" (их их консультантов из ЦРУ), что они  "НЕ штази". Поэтому и служат до сих пор... А если кто-то был хоть гением, хоть пророком, но оказался замешанным со "штази" - тот работает ныне почтальоном или дежурным электриком...

----------


## ПОМОР

> После объединения Германии там началась "охота на ведьм", весьма похожая на 1937 год в СССР, к счастью без ВМН... Главным было "штази" - "НЕ штази". Те бывшие офицеры ННА (их очень мало), которые ныне служат в Бундесвере, в свое время смогли убедить западногерманских "особистов" (их их консультантов из ЦРУ), что они  "НЕ штази". Поэтому и служат до сих пор... А если кто-то был хоть гением, хоть пророком, но оказался замешанным со "штази" - тот работает ныне почтальоном или дежурным электриком...


Наверное. Ничего не могу сказать. Скорее всего так и было. В тот период написали вот такое: Немец из ГДР говорит: "Мы один народ!". Немец из ФРГ отвечает:"Мы тоже". 

Видимо в Германии тоже иногда назначают на должности не за заслуги, а за услуги... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Мой однокашник по училищу, немец по национальности, сейчас проживает в Германии. В середие 90-х уволился при развале Союза и поехал с родственниками на историческую Родину. Получил гражданство... Общаюсь с ним... Не знаю про "охоту на ведьм" среди своих, но он рассказывал реальные закидоны. Как его в прямом смысле допрашивали спецы. Он и не скрывал, что закончил военное училище, служил и все такое.. В документах у него все есть. Вообщем прессовали по-взрослому по полной программе. Признался, что вмазали даже, ночью держали. Заставляли рассказать или написать про ВСЕ - где служил, фамилии всех командиров с военного училища до частей где служил, штатные структуры, дислокации, вооружение, ТТХ техники... Не один раз его возили в "контору" на допросы. Говорит где фамилии - так пиши, чтоб правильно было, рассказы записывали... Говорит очко реально жим-жим. Тут не игрушки. Что угрожали гражданство не дадут, посадят - это детские угрозы. Было покруче... Как никак присягу давал... Мораль само собой, но... Ситуация..., расскажешь больше - старший брат найдет закопает, не расскажешь - соотечественники закопают или вышлют обратно, что в гости не приедишь к родичам. Одно он сказал (наши поймут) - кто в советском военном училище учился тот "косИть" научился... Это как на зачете - такую хрень понарассказал (главное без остановки, четко, связно), что препод так и не понял о чем речь, какое отношение все имеет к вопросу в билете, но зачет поставил... Рассказывал, что разговаривал с такими же русскими немцами, так тоже в большенстве своем их так же вызывали на беседу в разведку, даже кто срочную служил, но подход разный ко всем... А Вы говорите штази... Там, млин, без всяких штази мозги высасывают...
Потом по устройству на работу... Он рассказывал - это отдельная песня. Тут прям как в цирке - как еврей на работу в Рейх приехал устраиваться, а блин гафно льют на коммуняк..., песни поют про демократию. Как узнают (инфу там даже специально доводят работадателю), что он бывший Советский офицер, коммунист - пипец....

----------


## ПОМОР

> Мой однокашник по училищу, немец по национальности, сейчас проживает в Германии. В середие 90-х уволился при развале Союза и поехал с родственниками на историческую Родину. Получил гражданство... Общаюсь с ним... Не знаю про "охоту на ведьм" среди своих, но он рассказывал реальные закидоны. Как его в прямом смысле допрашивали спецы. Он и не скрывал, что закончил военное училище, служил и все такое.. В документах у него все есть. Вообщем прессовали по-взрослому по полной программе. Признался, что вмазали даже, ночью держали. Заставляли рассказать или написать про ВСЕ - где служил, фамилии всех командиров с военного училища до частей где служил, штатные структуры, дислокации, вооружение, ТТХ техники... Не один раз его возили в "контору" на допросы. Говорит где фамилии - так пиши, чтоб правильно было, рассказы записывали... Говорит очко реально жим-жим. Тут не игрушки. Что угрожали гражданство не дадут, посадят - это детские угрозы. Было покруче... Как никак присягу давал... Мораль само собой, но... Ситуация..., расскажешь больше - старший брат найдет закопает, не расскажешь - соотечественники закопают или вышлют обратно, что в гости не приедишь к родичам. Одно он сказал (наши поймут) - кто в советском военном училище учился тот "косИть" научился... Это как на зачете - такую хрень понарассказал (главное без остановки, четко, связно), что препод так и не понял о чем речь, какое отношение все имеет к вопросу в билете, но зачет поставил... Рассказывал, что разговаривал с такими же русскими немцами, так тоже в большенстве своем их так же вызывали на беседу в разведку, даже кто срочную служил, но подход разный ко всем... А Вы говорите штази... Там, млин, без всяких штази мозги высасывают...
> Потом по устройству на работу... Он рассказывал - это отдельная песня. Тут прям как в цирке - как еврей на работу в Рейх приехал устраиваться, а блин гафно льют на коммуняк..., песни поют про демократию. Как узнают (инфу там даже специально доводят работадателю), что он бывший Советский офицер, коммунист - пипец....


Неудивительно. Методы работы оч. похожи на то, что экранизировано в к.ф. "17 мгновений весны". Имеется ввиду Гестапо и распределение ролей контрразведчиков Гестапо - от провокатора Клауса, учительницы школы, приведшей школьников в музей зоологии, Айсмана-шефа внутренней контрразведки Гестапо. шефа Гестапо Мюллера, радиоквартиры, где держали русскую радистку Катю Козлову. Т. наз. "человека за стеной". наружников (Одесский аналог- (с) "грузчики 7 причала"). Доброго и злого следователей Гестапо. Следователя районного отделения Гестапо, выстраивавшего непрофессионально разведбеседу с Кэт в клинике Шарите. (Рольфом назван фильме "болваном").
П.С. Отношение Штирлица к провокатору Клаусу помните? После его участия в разработке пастора Шлага? И как он закончил жизнь (Клаус). Все описано еще в культовом фильме советских разведчиков. Смотри внимательно, анализируй. Делай выводы.  Не надо учиться в академии контрразведки и разведки. Татьяна Лиознова, Юлиан Семенов, Вячеслав Тихонов, Леонид Броневой-МОЛОДЦЫ! И главный консультант фильма от КГБ СССР - в титрах значился как Мишин. На самом деле генерал-полковник КГБ СССР - Цвигун. Тоже 5 баллов. Фильм, который смотришь и многое понимаешь...

*Песня из фильма "17 мгновений весны"* :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwP8YGz1IgA

----------


## Холостяк

У всех спецслужб методы одинаковые....

Просто если уж заявляет нам всем Западная демократия о том, что у нее равные для всех возможности, при этом она рассказывает нам об несправедливости противоположной социалистической-коммунистической системы, только при этом действительность оказывается совсем не такой. Все заявления о демократии и равных возможностях и справедливости - на деле оказывается полной ложью... По большому счету, если человек профессионал в своем деле, то он делает свое любимое дело хорошо и качественно. Будь он инженер, летчик... Дайте человеку возможность - он нормально будет трудиться. Если конечно же обещали демократию, а на деле - фикция, то тут любой это понимать будет. Если я знаю как в Советской Армии действительно было и сравниваю с гавном которое сейчас - я это вижу и говорю об этом... Если б сейчас действительно и техника была и кадры готовили, четко боевая подготовка, жилье и все остальное, то я бы сказал - да, действительно демократия это хорошо, вот тогда действительно плохо было... А это же не так!

Кстати, мой однокашник за все время жизни в Германии ни разу не имел нормальной работы. Его уровень это подсобный рабочий в МакДональдсе - там он *не угрожает* Западной демократии... Его не берут даже после профессиональной перепоготовки как переселенца по специальности или рядом... Вот вам равные возможности и справедливость...

----------


## ПОМОР

> У всех спецслужб методы одинаковые....
> 
> Просто если уж заявляет нам всем Западная демократия о том, что у нее равные для всех возможности, при этом она рассказывает нам об несправедливости противоположной социалистической-коммунистической системы, только при этом действительность оказывается совсем не такой. Все заявления о демократии и равных возможностях и справедливости - на деле оказывается полной ложью... По большому счету, если человек профессионал в своем деле, то он делает свое любимое дело хорошо и качественно. Будь он инженер, летчик... Дайте человеку возможность - он нормально будет трудиться. Если конечно же обещали демократию, а на деле - фикция, то тут любой это понимать будет. Если я знаю как в Советской Армии действительно было и сравниваю с гавном которое сейчас - я это вижу и говорю об этом... Если б сейчас действительно и техника была и кадры готовили, четко боевая подготовка, жилье и все остальное, то я бы сказал - да, действительно демократия это хорошо, вот тогда действительно плохо было... А это же не так!
> 
> Кстати, мой однокашник за все время жизни в Германии ни разу не имел нормальной работы. Его уровень это подсобный рабочий в МакДональдсе - там он *не угрожает* Западной демократии... Его не берут даже после профессиональной перепоготовки как переселенца по специальности или рядом... Вот вам равные возможности и справедливость...


+1 Всё верно! Думаю, что *радист* подтвердит. Кстати русским языком владеет получше некоторых русских. Не сразу и догадаешься, что из Германии человек пишет. Обычно иностранные слушатели из ГДР 1 год в училищах и академиях СССР русский язык учили. Я вот 10 лет в школе. И то с ошибками пишу... :Smile: 

П.С. Войцех Ярузельский тоже учился в Рязанском ВВДКУ им. Ленкома. (Сейчас им. Командующего *В*ойсками *Д*яди *В*аси-Маргелова Василия Филлиповича) :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> ... Отношение Штирлица к провокатору Клаусу помните? После его участия в разработке пастора Шлага? И как он закончил жизнь (Клаус). Все описано еще в культовом фильме советских разведчиков. Смотри внимательно, анализируй. Делай выводы.  Не надо учиться в академии контрразведки и разведки. Татьяна Лиознова, Юлиан Семенов, Вячеслав Тихонов, Леонид Броневой-МОЛОДЦЫ!


А как связана заявленная тема о 16 ВА с кинофильмом "17 мгновений..."? Или я ошибся адресом и попал на сайт любителей кино? :Redface:

----------


## ПОМОР

> А как связана заявленная тема о 16 ВА с кинофильмом "17 мгновений..."? Или я ошибся адресом и попал на сайт любителей кино?


Не связана, конечно. Просто как всегда во флуд унесло. Собственно я скоро флудить закончу на этом ресурсе. И уйду вот на эти. Извините, пожалуйста. :Redface:

----------


## Mig

> Не связана, конечно. Просто как всегда во флуд унесло. Собственно я скоро флудить закончу на этом ресурсе. И уйду вот на эти.


Счастливого пути!
Какая разница где гади..., пардон, флудить: на авиа-, фото-, авто- или кино-ресурсе?! Самое главное, чтобы было куда нафлудить и желательно с большим вонизьмом :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## радист

> а) +1 Всё верно! Думаю, что *радист* подтвердит. 
> 
> б) Кстати русским языком владеет получше некоторых русских. Не сразу и догадаешься, что из Германии человек пишет....


а) У нас час рождество и все время в семи я занят - завтра пишу не мношко, за счет Русских непосредственно у меня на работе. Будет, по моему, неожидано. 

б) За то спасибо Вам - это заслуга Лидией Владимировны, она мне (и остальным в отделении, но может я луче понял) преподавала русский язык - но самое главное - не только язык!

----------


## радист

Хотя это конечно «офф топик», с 16.ВА ничего общего нет, пишу пару слов о Русских у меня на работе.
Работаю я начальником производства одного завода AIRBUS в Германии. Мы занимаемся проектированием, конструкцией и производством электронных систем для пассажирских самолетов. У меня есть специальная группа, где проверяют и ремонтируют электронные приборы. Там как рас 4 из 12 рабочих русские – квалификация у них очень хорошая, окончили техникум, институт и.т.д. Работают они очень аккуратно, меньше чем Немцев отвликаются побочными делами или болтанием. При зарплате нет ни каких разниц по сравнению с Немцами.  Они себе завоевали приличное место среди всех других. Как я знаю, их особенно не пытали, когда взяли на работу – но они по моему не были военными.
Отличные они ребята, сначало удевились когда я с ними говорил по русски, сейчас уже привыкли. :Redface:

----------


## шутов леонид

Радист. С Рождеством.
Прилетали ваши к нам на стрельбы. Раньше бывали только пилоты, а тут и обслуживающий состав привезли вместе с солдатами. Так наши механики с ними быстро сошлись, вечером вместе с ними удрали в город и напились. Утро, наши бойцы лежат в тени, командир ясно дело отругал за такое братание, а ваши копают яму на солнцепёке. Жара градусов 40.Выкопали одну, закопали.Офицер посмотрел, велел новую копать, копают.
Вот наши офицеры позавидовали такой дисциплине. Действительно, труд быстро приводит ослабленный выпивкой организм в норму

----------


## AC

*Появилось тут вот такое издание по истории 16 ВА (правда, пока видел только в анонсе):*
Небесный страж ГСВГ / под ред. Е.П.Толмачёва. - Калуга: Манускрипт, 2010. - 452 стр.

----------


## Антоха

> *Появилось тут вот такое издание по истории 16 ВА (правда, пока видел только в анонсе):*
> Небесный страж ГСВГ / под ред. Е.П.Толмачёва. - Калуга: Манускрипт, 2010. - 452 стр.


Очень интересно посмотреть. Я тут с группой немецких товарищей делаю книгу по тематике последних дней ГСВГ. Рабочее название *Авиация ГСВГ - прощай Германия*. Будут представлены практически все авиационные полки и их матчасть, по состоянию на момент вывода частей в экс СССР.

----------


## AC

> Очень интересно посмотреть. Я тут с группой немецких товарищей делаю книгу по тематике последних дней ГСВГ. Рабочее название *Авиация ГСВГ - прощай Германия*. Будут представлены практически все авиационные полки и их матчасть, по состоянию на момент вывода частей в экс СССР.


Дык вот и будем ждать...
У меня просьба: если кто-то этого "Небесного стража ГСВГ" где-то увидит первым в продаже, то дайте знать, плиз, через форум.
А Вашу, Антоха, книгу по ГСВГ как всегда будем ждать с особым нетерпением!...  :Smile:

----------


## balu109

Рабочее название *Авиация ГСВГ - прощай Германия*. 
если  про последние дни в Германии, могу подарить пару фоток касательно вывода 178 ОБВП. это именно ПОСЛЕДНИЙ пролет над Борстелем (Стендаль)
где знамя -  парад  там же в День Победы 92го года.

----------


## Антоха

> Рабочее название *Авиация ГСВГ - прощай Германия*. 
> если  про последние дни в Германии, могу подарить пару фоток касательно вывода 178 ОБВП. это именно ПОСЛЕДНИЙ пролет над Борстелем (Стендаль)
> где знамя -  парад  там же в День Победы 92го года.


Беру!!!! можно мне на почту более качественные сканы?

----------


## balu109

чё-та я твой мейл не вижу. мо, неправильно ищу, не знаю
чиркани мне на balu109@ukr.net

----------


## Антоха

Вопрос истории 16-й ВА...
После вывода из Германии в 1993 году каков стал состав 16-й ВА (дивизии и полки)??
Известно что 14-й и 73-й иапы вошли в 9-ю иад. Она входила в 16-ю армию? Если да, то какова судьба дивизии.

Мне известен лишь состав на 2008 год:
8 ад он
4 ЦБПиПЛС (968 иисап)
14 гвардейский иап
45 овп
28 гвардейский иап
47 гвардейский рап
237 гвардейский ЦПАТ
226 осап
440 овп
455 бап
490 овп
611 иап
790 иап
899 гвардейский шап

----------


## Антоха

Добавляю информацию... так сказать буду идти удаляясь от сегодняшнего дня

Боевой состав 16-й воздушной армии на 2004 год:
14-й гвардейский иап (Халино/Курск);
28-й гвардейский иап (Андреаполь);
47-й рап (Шаталово);
237-й цпат (Кубинка);

105-я сад (Воронеж):
455-й бап (Воронеж); 
899-й гвардейский штурмовой авиационный Оршанский полк им. Феликса Дзержинского (Бутурлиновка).

226-й осап (Кубинка);
5-й одрао (Воронеж);
45-й овп Орешково/Воротинск (Калуга);
440-й овп бу (Вязьма)
490-й овп бу - Клоково (Тула).

Вопрос по истребительным полкам... кому они подчинялись? в 1999 году 14-й и 28-й иап входили в 5 иад 16-го САК. Открытые вопросы: что было до и что стало после?

----------


## Антоха

> Вопрос истории 16-й ВА...
> После вывода из Германии в 1993 году каков стал состав 16-й ВА (дивизии и полки)??
> Известно что 14-й и 73-й иапы вошли в 9-ю иад. Она входила в 16-ю армию? Если да, то какова судьба дивизии.
> 
> Мне известен лишь состав на 2008 год:
> 8 ад он
> 4 ЦБПиПЛС (968 иисап)
> 14 гвардейский иап
> 45 овп
> ...


Вношу поправку в своё же сообщение: выясняется что всё-таки 4-й ЦБП не входил в состав 16-й ВА

----------


## Холостяк

Нашел в сети фото личного состава 6 ГИАД участников событий в Чехословакии. Их из Мерзебурга перебросили в Чески-Будуевицы.

----------


## РВВАИУ

У меня есть книга на немецком языке, посвященная 16 ВА - "Красные Крылья", там достаточно полно и энциклопедически изложена информация о составе и базировании частей и подразделений ВВС ГСВГ (ЗГВ). Если кому-то интересно, могу нужную инфу предоставить.

----------


## Fencer

> У меня есть книга на немецком языке, посвященная 16 ВА - "Красные Крылья", там достаточно полно и энциклопедически изложена информация о составе и базировании частей и подразделений ВВС ГСВГ (ЗГВ). Если кому-то интересно, могу нужную инфу предоставить.


Справочник по авиации Группы советских войск в Германии (с 1989 года - Западная группа войск) Sowjetische Fliegerkräfte Deutschland 1945-1994.В четвертой части есть таблицы с заводскими и бортовыми номерами вертолетов и самолетов с привязкой к воинским частям с местами службы.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> [COLOR=black]За все время пребывания в ГДР о "встречах" с военными самолетами ФРГ не слышал. Так же как и с американскими. Возможно, таковые были в северных районах, но в южном районе ответственности - уж точно. На севере летали над Балтикой, где имеются нейтральные воды и встречи таковые, теоретически, были возможны (хотя даже в байках я о таковых не слышал).



Вы зря сомневаетесь о "встречах" с самолетами ФРГ. Я с 1983 по 85 г. летал в ИА в Дамгартене и знаю о нескольких "встречах", а в одной лично принимал участие. В 1984 году при вылете из ДЗ парой сопровождали RF-4 (предположительно с аэ. Лек). КП просила разглядеть бортовой номер, но при дальнейшем подходе КП завопило что метки слились и запретили. Мешало солнце, да и бортовые номера на них были мелкие, но крест был виден хорошо. Это была пара разведчиков (висели контейнеры разведоборудования) которая, включив форсажи со снижением ушла к себе. (Посмотрел летную книжк,у наверное, это было 13 апреля 1984г.. Вылетов из ДЗ в то время хватало и даже есть 2 вылета в один день 19 июля 1984г., так что с датой мог и ошибиться). Кроме этого до меня нач.ПДС принудил к посадке легкомоторный с-т, и после меня на МиГ-23 практически был воздушный бой над Балтикой (примерно 1986 год). Затем служил в Вернойхене и легкомоторные с-ты из Западного Берлина летали у нас над полосой т.к. БКЗ (зона для полетов в Западный Берлин радиусом 32км) проходила по РСП которая стояла примерно на средине ВПП. Однажды разведчик погоды пытался одного сдуть одного из них, так как они имели право здесь летать и мешали нашим полетам. А заход 2Х180 с одним стартом был на Н=400м и 2 разворот на Д не далее 15км, так как на Н=630м заходили Боинги в Западный Берлин.

----------


## Привод

> [COLOR=black]За все время пребывания в ГДР о "встречах" с военными самолетами ФРГ не слышал.


Вот одна из таких встреч.  Фантом ФРГ и самолет-разведчик Ил-20, возможно 39 орао ГСВГ. 
F4 Phantom II - YouTube

----------


## Привод

> Вопрос истории 16-й ВА...
> После вывода из Германии в 1993 году каков стал состав 16-й ВА (дивизии и полки)??
> Известно что 14-й и 73-й иапы вошли в 9-ю иад. Она входила в 16-ю армию? Если да, то какова судьба дивизии.
> 
> Мне известен лишь состав на 2008 год:
> 8 ад он
> 4 ЦБПиПЛС (968 иисап)
> 14 гвардейский иап
> 45 овп
> ...


Из того, что помню. До вывода управления 16 ВА ГСВГ в Кубинку и фронтовой авиации 16 ВА на аэродромы ВВС МВО, ВВС МВО включала в свой состав только одну авиационную дивизию: 9 иад. Управление 9 иад ВВС МВО в Кубинке. Там же её 234 гв. иап. Два других полка: в Шаталово (иап) и Мигалово (апиб), номера которых не помню. Кроме того, в состав ВВС МВО входил 47 ограп двухэскадрильного состава МиГ-25 рб и Су-24 мр. (Шаталово). С перебазированием 16 ВА ГСВГ в МВО, управление ВВС МВО преобразовано в управление (штаб) КФА (командование фронтовой авиации). Из ГСВГ в МВО так же выводилась армейская авиация. Всю группировку не помню, остановлюсь только на 297 овэ РЭБ. Вертолеты РЭБ были включены в уже имевшуюся в ВВС МВО 297 овэ. К названию 297 овэ добавили РЭБ. Эскадрилья - в Алабино в гарнизоне 2 гв. мсд МВО.

----------


## Mig

> Из того, что помню. До вывода управления 16 ВА ГСВГ в Кубинку и фронтовой авиации 16 ВА на аэродромы ВВС МВО, ВВС МВО включала в свой состав только одну авиационную дивизию: 9 иад. Управление 9 иад ВВС МВО в Кубинке. Там же её 234 гв. иап. Два других полка: в Шаталово (иап) и Мигалово (апиб), номера которых не помню. ....


аэродром Шаталово - 32 гиап 9 иад, расформирован в 1989 г.
аэродром Мигалово - 274 апиб 9 иад, расформирован в 1992-93 гг.

----------


## Привод

Не совсем 16 Воздушная Армия, но самолеты-разведчики Ил-20 39 орао базировались на аэродромах 16 ВА в Шперенберге (ГСВГ) и Кубинке.

----------


## Привод

ГСВГ: 82 ортбр Осназ (Торгау), 39 орао (Шперенберг). 
МВО: 82 ортбр Осназ (Вязьма), 39 орао (Кубинка).
39 орао 82 ортбр Осназ: 2 самолета-разведчика Ил-20, б/н 20, 21. Открытый доступ.

----------


## Привод

39 отдельный разведывательный авиационный отряд 82 отдельной радиотехнической бригады особого назначения ГСВГ, МВО. Шперенберг, Кубинка. б/н 21.

----------


## Arminius

Фотографии кратера сорвавшегося самолета ГСВГ в ГДР. Дата принятий: 05.11.2013
Это должно быть МиГ-25. Но я не думаю это.
Место падения лежит на посадошном аэродрома Финстервалде.
Там сорвался в 1978 МиГ-27 (559.апиб). В прилете к посадке доходило до аварии двигателъя.
Пилот катапультировался на высоте 600 м.
Удивительно, что кратер еще не заросший деревьями.
Нужно находить также остатки самолета.

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня прошло торжественное мероприятие посвящённое 75-ти летию создания 16 Воздушной Армии и приурочено к Дню Авиации 18 августа. Мероприятие организовано Союзом ветеранов 16 ВА во главе генерал-полковником А.Ф. Тарасенко. Присутствовали ветераны 16 ВА. Были поздравления от ветеранских организаций, в частности от высших офицеров Национальной Народной Армии ГДР. Обидно, что Главкомат ВКС России забыл о нашей легендарной героической Краснознамённой 16 Воздушной Армии и её ветеранах..., ни поздравления ни представителя... 

Союзом ветеранов выпущена юбилейная медаль.
Фото знамени с сегодняшнего мероприятия....





Дополню, что на мероприятии присутствовал ветеран 16 Воздушной Армии Герой Советского Союза генерал-майор Крамаренко Сергей Макарович, ветеран Великой Отечественной, участник войны в Корее.., которому 94 года. Он выступил с поздравлением к ветеранам Армии. Я его сфотографировал во время выступления.

----------

